# [OT] forum - tja, was soll man dazu noch sagen zur zeit....

## ruth

hi,

also so leid es mir tut - bei dem forum gehts aber doch mit lichtgeschwindigkeit in den fachlichen keller zur zeit...   :Crying or Very sad: 

zeichen dafür sind allein fünf als DUP markierte und gelockte threads alleine auf der ersten seite; zum beispiel... :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=148539

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=148215

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=148490

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=148442

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=148432

das alles wie gesagt auf der ersten seite...

von der fachlichen qualität der meisten anderen mal garned zu reden...   :Crying or Very sad: 

unzählige male:

hab keine ahnung, erklärts mir schritt für schritt, in einem deutsch - zum davonlaufen, dann das unsägliche wort: funzen und konsorten;

fragen, bei denen man genau sieht, dass der verfasser weder der deutschen sprache, noch der rechtschreibung, noch der bedienung einer suchmaschine mächtig ist.

vom lesen der anleitung ganz zu schweigen.

ich glaub ich steh im wald grad....

was ist denn hier los???   :Shocked: 

ich hoffe ja wirklich, dass sich das ganze in der nächsten zeit wieder etwas beruhigt...

wenn ich so an 2003 denke - mann, was gabs hier für tolle, fachliche diskussionen...

ausserdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass viele der altgedienten nicht mehr wirklich häufig posten... - wo seid ihr denn??? noch da???

im übrigen bin ich nicht alleine mit meiner meinung....

oh mann, das musste ich jetzt einfach mal loswerden...

naja, ich hoffe ja immer noch auf ein beginner-forum (meinetwegen direkt unter forums.gentoo.org)

und:

jja, dieser thread ist streng genommen auch ein DUP - ich hoffe, man verzeihe mir das...  :Wink: 

trotzdem würde ich dazu gerne die meinung der anderen (erfahreneren) teilnehmer hören...

(so sie überhaupt noch mitlesen...)

fazit:

dieses forum spricht mich fachlich (leider) mittlerweile überhaupt nicht mehr an...

-->> änderung erwünscht... BALD <<--

gruss

rootshell

----------

## Mr.Big

Es ist zwar traurig, aber leider hast Du vollkommen Recht.

Wollen wir hoffen das der Trend nicht anhält und es hier wieder ein bisschen sachlicher (fachlicher) wird.

J.  :Shocked: 

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> im übrigen bin ich nicht alleine mit meiner meinung.... 

 

100% richtig.

----------

## amne

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=148539
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=148215
> ...

 

Ja, heute war ein guter Tag. Die ganzen Borderline-Threads, die nicht explizit als DUP markiert wurden mal gar nicht mitgezählt.  :Wink: 

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich auch gleich wieder mal bei allen bedanken, die mithelfen, fehlgeleitete Threads in die einigermassen richtige Bahn zu lenken und fleissig die Forumsregeln zitieren.

Für Verbesserungsvorschläge und Ideen bin ich offen - Subforen kann ich leider noch immer nicht anbieten, so leid es mir auch selbst tut.

Falls jemand das Bedürfnis hat, sich mit mir zu unterhalten: Ich bin übrigens auch meistens im Irc auf freenode als amne idle, schaue sogar manchmal hin.  :Wink: 

----------

## elVito

Hi,

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> also so leid es mir tut - bei dem forum gehts aber doch mit lichtgeschwindigkeit in den fachlichen keller zur zeit...  
> 
> zeichen dafür sind allein fünf als DUP markierte und gelockte threads alleine auf der ersten seite; zum beispiel... 

 

Das ist in der Tat äußerst nervig aber es zeigt auch, daß sich viele Leute inzwischen mit dem Gedanken angfreundet haben ihr OS zu wechseln. Diese Tendenz sehe ich eher positiv. Das dadurch leider auch ein ganze Horde DAU's dahergetrollt kommt darf dich aber nicht verwundern oder wütend machen. Woher sollen sies denn auch wissen wie hier der Hase läuft? Bisher wurde ein Program installiert indem man 5x auf OK geklickt hat. Gelesen wurden Anleitungen in den seltensten Fällen... usw. 

Man muss solchen Leute entweder konditionieren (ihnen einmalig freundlich sagen, daß sie erst die FAQ's lesen und suchen sollen) oder ignorieren. Wenn jemand auf diese Ratschläge nicht eingeht kann der Moderator den entsprechenden thread sofort locken und den User dadurch zwingen die Dokus zu lesen. Einem Hund kannst du ja auch nicht in einem Gespräch (nicht mal in einem zornerfüllten Gespräch) vermitteln, daß er nicht in die Wohnung pinkeln darf. Der muss das eben erst lernen. Übrigens genauso wie ich und wahrscheinlich auch die meisten anderen (die hier posten) das am Anfang ihrer Windowsfreien Karriere erst lernen mussten.

Ich vergleiche übrigens keinen der User mit diesem Hund aber das Beispiel finde ich ganz besonders bildlich.  :Smile: 

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> von der fachlichen qualität der meisten anderen mal garned zu reden...  

 

Viele Leute hier sind Laien. Solange sich jeder nach seinen Möglichkeiten bemüht dem Hilfesuchenden weiterzuhelfen ist es doch eigentlich egal ob es "fachlich" der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist. 

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> dann das unsägliche wort: funzen und konsorten
> 
> fragen, bei denen man genau sieht, dass der verfasser weder der deutschen sprache, noch der rechtschreibung, noch der bedienung einer suchmaschine mächtig ist.

 

Was findest du an "funzen" eigentlich so schlimm?  :Smile:  Du hast übrigens alles (wahrscheinlich unabsichtlich) klein geschrieben  :Laughing: 

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> naja, ich hoffe ja immer noch auf ein beginner-forum (meinetwegen direkt unter forums.gentoo.org)

 

Finde ich nicht notwendig und auch sinnlos. Damit förderst du eher die passive Haltung die du bemängelst. Die meisten Antworten sind ja schon da, wozu also jeden Tag das Rad aufs neue erfinden? Kompetente Leute (da gibt es hier ja einige) verschwenden nur ihre Zeit wenn sie harsche Zurechtweisungen austeilen. Ignorieren ist wesentlich effektiver und schont die Nerven.

Was denken denn die Moderatoren darüber? Sie sind schließlich die Hauptleidtragenden. Wäre es technisch z.B. möglich so jemandem (wie aus den ersten beiden Links von rootshell) eine Art "Strafarbeit" aufzubrummen? Ich dachte an eine Art "Quiz rund um die Forumsregeln" das der Betreffende nur lösen kann wenn er die Regeln tatsächlich gelesen hat. Erst nach Bestehen darf man wieder posten usw... Das wurde soweit ich mich erinnere auch schon mal zur Sprache gebracht. 

gruß der Vitus

----------

## Sas

ja, du hast schon recht... das thema haben wir übrigens auch schon beim gentoo user treffen in mainz besprochen, aber ne wirkliche lösung scheint es ja nicht zu geben.

ich persönlich würde immernoch bevorzugen, solche threads einfach kommentarlos zu schließen. evtl kann man in die nutzungsbedingungen fürs forum ja mitaufnehmen, dass man erst posten darf, wenn man dokus, google, faq, suchfunktion genutzt hat und der kram sonst kommentarlos gelöscht oder geschlossen wird. dann darf niemand jammern.

sicher würde das einige, ok.. viele user verschrecken, aber ich frage mich in letzter zeit wirklich häufiger, ob gentoo denn wirklich _um jeden preis_ wachsen muss. wenns nach mir ginge eher nicht...

versteht mich bitte nicht falsch, ich habe absolut nichts gegen anfänger oder gegen eine grössere community, aber bitte nicht in diesem maße zu lasten der qualität!

ich selbst habe im prinzip mit gentoo angefangen (einige jahre vorher schon mal für ein paar wochen suse und irgend ne distri, die ich vergessen habe, genutzt, aber das war nicht der rede wert) und auch keine so dämlichen fragen gestellt oder bin so dreist aufgetreten. in meinen augen ist gentoo - dank der hervorragenden dokumentation - nämlich sehr anfängerfreundlich. aber eben nur gegenüber einsteigern, die auch bereit sind, sich mit der materie zu befassen. wie gesagt, auf die übrigen ich-bin-so-l33t-weil-ich-gentoo-nutze-skript-kiddies kann ich sehr gut verzichten; und ich denke auch nicht, dass die ein gutes licht auf gentoo und seine nutzer werfen.

gruß, Silas

edit: ach ja, dieser thread hier ist ja auch n DUP  :Wink: 

----------

## Earthwings

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mich als "altgedienten Poster" hier bezeichnen kann, aber ehrlich gesagt halte ich mich im German Forum eher zurück, weil sich auf jede "dumme" Frage gleich ein paar Leute draufstürzen, um den Autor herunterzuputzen. Der Ton gefällt mir einfach nicht.

Wenn mir eine Frage tatsächlich zu dumm ist, ignoriere ich sie einfach - warum sollte ich meine Zeit damit verschwenden, den Benutzer zurechtzuweisen (was imo eh wenig bringt)? Ich habs nicht nötig, hier Forums-Polizist zu spielen.

So... freudiges flamen...   :Wink: 

----------

## amne

 *elVito wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was denken denn die Moderatoren darüber? Sie sind schließlich die Hauptleidtragenden. Wäre es technisch z.B. möglich so jemandem (wie aus den ersten beiden Links von rootshell) eine Art "Strafarbeit" aufzubrummen? Ich dachte an eine Art "Quiz rund um die Forumsregeln" das der Betreffende nur lösen kann wenn er die Regeln tatsächlich gelesen hat. Erst nach Bestehen darf man wieder posten usw... Das wurde soweit ich mich erinnere auch schon mal zur Sprache gebracht. 
> 
> 

 

Hm, als Hauptleidtragenden sehe ich mich nicht, sondern eher das Forum und die User. Ich kann ja eh Threads locken.  :Wink:  Schade finde ichs eher für die Leute, die sich die Mühe machen, etwas rauszusuchen und dann stellt sich heraus, dass derjenige nur mal 1 Minute suchen hätte müssen und er hätte sofort die Antwort gehabt. Damit hat man beim Helfen nur seine Zeit vergeudet. Aus diesem Grund versuche ich momentan, keine Dups durchrutschen zu lassen.

Wegen Strafarbeit: Ich gestehe jedem Anfänger mal zu, die Forumsregeln beim ersten Post noch nicht ausgiebig studiert zu haben und sich vielleicht der ausgiebigen Dokumentation einfach noch nicht bewusst zu sein. Meistens weise ich die Leute, sofern das nicht schon jemand anderer getan hat mal auf die Forumsregeln und die Dokumentation hin. Sollte das noch immer nicht helfen gibt es bei konsequenter Missachtung der Forumsregeln von mir mal eine freundliche Warnung via PM - sollte das dann noch immer nicht helfen muss wohl ein (temporärer/permanenter) Bann in Erwägung gezogen werden. Ist seit Beginn meiner Tätigkeit als Moderator im deutschen Forum noch nicht vorgekommen und ich hoffe auch innigst, dass es so bleibt.

Noch was zum Thema Dups:

Wenn Dups gesperrt und als [DUP] markiert werden fällt das natürlich eher auf, als wenn das nicht der Fall ist.  :Wink:  Es hat aber durchaus Vorteile, wenn man nach etwas sucht - besonders bei Themen, die regelmässig als Dup auftauchen.

Ich bemühe mich, beim Aufspüren von Dups möglichst gerecht vorzugehen. Dazu gehört für mich, einen Thread zu finden, der dem neuen möglichst ähnlich ist. Wenn jemand einen Dup findet und die Url des Originalthreads postet ist das eine grosse Hilfe.

----------

## UTgamer

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> also so leid es mir tut - bei dem forum gehts aber doch mit lichtgeschwindigkeit in den fachlichen keller zur zeit...  
> 
> zeichen dafür sind allein fünf als DUP markierte und gelockte threads alleine auf der ersten seite; zum beispiel... :
> ...

 

Wir haben Wochenende, die meisten starten eine längere Installation eben am Wochenende. So kommen Samstags eben die meisten DUP's zustande. 

Achso ja ich vermute die Windoof >zu> Linux Wechsler dürften jetzt pro Woche mehr werden. Ich höre es überall, das die Leute umsteigen wollen.

Das dürfte am DRM (DigitalRightsManagent) liegen, weil die MP3's und Filme so langsam den Anwendern Probleme bereiten. Billy Boy versorgt uns im Moment mit viel Neulingsnachschub.

Wers hier nicht weiß, Windoof 2000 ab Servicepack 3 und XP ab Servicepack 1 haben DRM im Festplattentreiber eingebaut, jedes MP3 das abgespeichert wird, wird vom HD-Kontroller-Treiber zu MP3+ gewandelt, ob du willst oder nicht.

Das MP3+ soll angeblich 5-RechnerID's aufnehmen können, beim 6. giebt es keinen Ton mehr zu hören. Allerdings laufen MP3+ einwandfrei unter den älteren Windoofs und Linux  :Wink: 

----------

## Pretanter

Hi 

bin ja auch noch ein gentoo frischling und irc verseucht (ohne satzzeichen und shift taste) :O) 

aber muss doch sagen das die fragen meisten sachlich beantwortet werden. ich seh eher das die fragen sich in letzter zeit zu oft wiederholen und manche einfach dem allem überdrüssig sind. 

gruss pret

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Pretanter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bin ja auch noch ein gentoo frischling und irc verseucht (ohne satzzeichen und shift taste) :O) 
> 
> 

 

Ich wüßte nicht, welcher Umstand dieser Sache so lustig ist, dass er einen Smiley rechtfertigt. Vom Schreibstil vieler (der meisten?) Teilnehmer bekommt man derweil Augenkrebs. Nicht, weil sich mal ein Typo einschleicht, sondern weil die verfaßte Sprache gar keine mehr ist. Und wenn sich Schreiberlinge, die sich über Wörter wie "funzen" beschweren, sich solcher wie "garned"[*] bedienen, dann fehlt mir dafür - ehrlich gesagt - jedes Verständnis. 

Im übrigen existieren auch Shifttasten, und deren gezielter Einsatz ist keine Schade; ebenso wie das Querlesen eines Betrags vor dem endgültigen Absenden.

[*] = 'gar nicht'?

----------

## RealGeizt

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> also so leid es mir tut - bei dem forum gehts aber doch mit lichtgeschwindigkeit in den fachlichen keller zur zeit...  
> 
> zeichen dafür sind allein fünf als DUP markierte und gelockte threads alleine auf der ersten seite; zum beispiel... :
> ...

 

wie die anderen schon gesagt haben...du hast recht...aber was will man machen....?!

ich schätze dieses forum sehr aber wer nicht fähig ist die suche zu benutzen dem kann man auch nicht bei der installation helfen.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dertobi123

Brauchen wir jetzt einmal im Monat einen Thread in dem wir schön rumlamentieren können? Ja, früher war alles besser; jetzt ist aber nicht mehr früher.

Gentoo wächst (schnell), die Community verändert sich (zu schnell?); es geht letztendlich um den Versuch die "Neulinge" in eine "richtige" Richtung zu bringen. Sie kennen bisher meist nur ihre Windows-Klicki-Bunti Kultur, dass es Dokumentation gibt und man selbige auch lesen kann ist für viele völlig neu; und das man Forumsregeln auch lesen darf versteht auch nicht jeder auf Anhieb. 

Wenn man das mal an geschriebenen Beiträgen festmachen will:

- User mit weniger als 5 Beiträgen haben das Recht einen oder zwei "Fehler" zu machen, Forumsregeln nicht lesen, aus unserer Sicht "dumme" Frage zu stellen. Sie sollten freundlich darauf hingewiesen werden, dass es Forumsregeln gibt, dass es Dokumentation gibt und es sollte zumindest der Link zur Dokumentation gepostet werden, in dem sich die Antworten auf die "dumme" Frage einfach finden lassen.

- User mit maximal 20 Beiträgen die wiederholt auffallen und erfolgreich ihre Lernresistenz bewiesen haben (wie z.B. der/die/das/ unsägliche Iren) gehören gesperrt; nicht für immer, aber für z.B. eine Woche um Ihnen mal Zeit zu geben Dokumentation zu lesen, quasi als "Lernunterstützung".

Und das waren dann auch die beiden Gruppen, die mir in letzter Zeit immer wieder negativ auffallen. Es gibt noch ein paar Ausrutscher mit einem niedrigen 3 stelligen Postcount, aber die werden wir wohl nicht mehr erziehen  :Wink: 

Wörter wie "funzen" etc. mag ich im Übrigen auch ganz und gar nicht, ich beschwer mich aber auch nicht über Leute die Probleme mit Ihrer Shifttaste haben ...

----------

## toskala

ich schließ mich rootshell an, es ist zum brechen geworden.

und ja, ich komm nicht mehr so oft ins forum wie früher.

----------

## Sas

 *Steve` wrote:*   

>  *Pretanter wrote:*   
> 
> bin ja auch noch ein gentoo frischling und irc verseucht (ohne satzzeichen und shift taste) :O) 
> 
>  
> ...

 CAPSLOCKAMOK !!

nein ok, ernsthaft: dass die akzeptanz bei worten wie 'garned' größer ist, liegt schlicht und ergreifend daran, dass sie eben schon seit langem zur deutschen umgangssprache gehören - zumindest in bestimmten regionen. bei überregionalbesuchten foren wie diesem kann auch sowas zu verständnisproblemen führen, ist schon klar. aber ich bin sicher, da lässt jeder mit sich reden.

von dem absatz bzgl. groß- und kleinschreibung fühle ich mich natürlich auch angesprochen. und naja, was soll ich sagen, natürlich hast du recht. das ist halt einfach die bequemlichkeit und die gewohnheit... und darüberhinaus empfinde ich persönlich es auch nicht als _so_ störend.

aber ich denke, das bekomme ich auch noch hin, immerhin habe ich mir ja auch schon wieder das 'ß' angewöhnt und bei dem muss man ja bekanntlich mindestens genauso unbequem umgreifen  :Wink: 

was den lösungsvorschlag von tobi betrifft, denke ich er ist durchaus einen versuch wert, aber dann sollte er jetzt auch bitte ohne verzögerung und auch ohne ausnahme anwendung finden. ich lese noch ein anderes sehr großes forum (das zugegebenermaßen auch eine etwas andere zielgruppe hat), wo man auch lange nachsichtig mit solchen unsern war und mittlerweile ist das niveau - trotz vieler, vieler bans und öffentlich unter dem nicknamen zur schau getragenen gelben verwarnung-beschriftungen jeden tag - absolut nicht mehr in den griff zu bekommen.

wäre schade, wenn es hier ähnlich liefe.

grüße, Silas

----------

## Inte

Warum heult Ihr eigentlich so rum? *kopfschüttel*

Habt Ihr kein anderes Hobby als Forenfrischlinge zu jagen? Falls nicht, dann reicht ein "Dieser Thread ist ein DUP von ..." und eine Meldung an einen MOD zum Sperren vollkommen aus.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ich persönlich fühle mich eher von den selbsternannten Ordnungshütern belästigt, als von den aus Unwissenheit gestellten Fragen der "Beiträge<20"-Fraktion.

@rootshell & jeden der sich angesprochen fühlt: Wenigstens bist Du einer der Wenigen, die es richtig machen. Ab und zu mal auskotzen, aber dafür in den restlichen Threads sachlich bleiben.

Gruß, Inte.

PS.: Es gibt eine SHIFT-Taste! Das hier ist kein Chat sondern ein Forum! Nimm Dir Zeit und denk zweimal drüber nach, was und wie Du tippst.

----------

## Carlo

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> in einem deutsch - zum davonlaufen, dann das unsägliche wort: funzen und konsorten;
> 
> fragen, bei denen man genau sieht, dass der verfasser weder der deutschen sprache, noch der rechtschreibung, noch der bedienung einer suchmaschine mächtig ist.

 

Mit dem Rest hast Du ja nicht ganz unrecht, aber lerne erstmal Groß- und Kleinschreibung auseinanderzuhalten! Das nervt gleichermaßen.

Carlo

----------

## boris64

also was mich angeht, ich schreibe grundsätzlich alles klein

(mir egal, ob das jetzt jemanden passt oder nicht).

in den zeiten der anglizismen wird sowas wie grossschreibung eh bald

in der versenkung verschwinden (hoffentlich, ist imho eh quatsch).

sobald allerdings wörter wie "funzen" oder so auftauchen, bekomme ich

angst, dass das niveau hier auf das eines counterstrikeforums absinkt.

----------

## lonF

ich will hier nix neues sagen, da eigentlich schon alles gesagt ist. Das Problem ist allen bekannt und trotzdem regen sich immer wieder welche auf.

Zum Thema Dokumentation möcht ich was sagen. Und das sollten sich alle hinter die Ohren schreiben, die jedesmal darauf hinweisen das die Dokumentation zu lesen ist.

Nicht alle sind der englischen Sprache mächtig. Ich selber zähle mich dazu. Wobei ich mich hinsetze und das beste für mich raushole. Und trotzdem kommt es vor das ich etwas falsch interpretiere. Es gibt nicht für alles eine deutsche Doku. Und hier ein Lob an das ÜbersetzerTeam von gentoo.de, den die Dokus sind hervorragend(selbst für Anfänger).

Wollt Ihr nur, weil einige User kein englisch können, Ihnen verwähren Linux zu benutzen.

Noch etwas zu den Dau's, auch wenn ich es begrüssen würde, wenn Sie sich etwas mehr bemühen würden. Würde ich Ihnen in keinem Fall vor den Kopf stoßen, aus einem einzigen Grund. Diese User posten nie wieder und kommen nie von Ihrem MSBug weg. 

Ich habe auch bei NULL angefangen und habe bestimmt unzählige absolut blöde Fragen gestellt. Und trotzdem möcht ich behaupten hab ich mir ein recht gutes Wissen angeeignet. Übrigens hab ich drei Versuche gebraucht um von MS völlig unabhängig zu werden.

Als letztes möchte ich sagen, es würde mich freuen wenn dieser Thread ein schnelles Ende findet.

MfG lonF

----------

## think4urs11

Vielleicht bin ich ja wirklich altmodisch 'veranlagt', aber ich denke es ist ein Zeichen von Ignoranz+Faulheit+Desinteresse am Leser der eigenen Zeilen wenn konsequent non-capital geschrieben wird.

Anglizismen hin oder her, selbst im Englischen gibt es (doch wirklich!) Worte die auch 2cm vom Satzanfang entfernt noch groß geschrieben werden.

Im IRC u.ä. mag es ja ganz ok sein weil es ein Echtzeit-Medium ist, aber in einem Forum sollte wirklich jeder in der Lage sein - im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten - vernünftigen sprachlichen Stil zu schreiben. (Das gilt auch für die englischen Foren)

Wenn man allerdings mal (manchen) heutigen Schülern zuhört - kein Wunder...

'Leet'-speak an sich ist erst dann nervig wenn ich einen Satz 2x lesen muß um zu ergründen was der Verfasser wohl meinen könnte. Beispiele dafür gibt es genug...

Was (mich persönlich) am ehesten stört sind Posts ala

 *Quote:*   

> ... hab da 'n problem mit blabla ... hat wer ein howto für faule ... infos bekommts auf nachfrage ...

 

Im Allgemeinen verfahre ich mit 'miesen' Posts entweder nach der Methode

a) gesehen, gelacht, ignoriert auch wenn ich die Antwort im Ärmel hätte

oder 

b) kurze (hilfreiche) Antwort mit passendem polemisch - zynischem Kommentar, nach dem Motto 'guckst du Google, hat mich auch gehelft o.ä.'

so genug gelästert

T.

----------

## Carlo

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> also was mich angeht, ich schreibe grundsätzlich alles klein
> 
> (mir egal, ob das jetzt jemanden passt oder nicht).

 

Das ist doch genau das Problem. Andere sind zu faul zu suchen, Du bist zu bequem korrektes Deutsch zu schreiben.

Sich einerseits über ersteres aufzuregen, andererseits eine gewisse kulturelle Ignoranz an den Tag zu legen, paßt wie die Faust auf's Auge.

Carlo

----------

## Sas

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> also was mich angeht, ich schreibe grundsätzlich alles klein
> 
> (mir egal, ob das jetzt jemanden passt oder nicht).
> 
> in den zeiten der anglizismen wird sowas wie grossschreibung eh bald
> ...

 auch wenn ich selbst zu den leuten gehöre, die hier alles klein schreiben, kann ich das so nicht stehen lassen.

wüsstest du sonst z.b. ob du deine freundin anmaulen sollst, wenn sie dir von ihrer russland-reise aus schreibt "ich habe in moskau liebe genossen"?  :Wink: 

mfg, ich

edit: was die sache mit dem korrekten deutsch betrifft: ich entdecke hier in so gut wie jedem post, in dem die konsequente kleinschreibung angeprangert wird, einige zeichensetzungsfehler. nicht, dass es mich so sehr stören würde. was ich damit sagen will, ist folgendes: irgendwo muss man eben eine grenze zwischen grammatischer korrektheit des postings und aufwand ziehen. die einen ziehen sie hier, die anderen da. warum auch nicht? das ändert aber nichts daran, dass "ihr seit net so 1337 haxx0r like me und jetzt helft gefälligst !!!!!!112211einseins" unter aller sau ist. darüber _darf_ man sich sowohl dann aufregen, wenn man seine shift-taste nicht findet, als auch, wenn man mit der zeichensetzung auf kriegsfuß steht.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *borisdigital wrote:*   also was mich angeht, ich schreibe grundsätzlich alles klein
> 
> (mir egal, ob das jetzt jemanden passt oder nicht). 
> 
> Das ist doch genau das Problem. Andere sind zu faul zu suchen, Du bist zu bequem korrektes Deutsch zu schreiben.
> ...

 

Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.

Für mich endet dieser Thread an dieser Stelle, ich werde mich wieder den technischen Beiträgen widmen.

Es sei noch der Hinweis erlaubt, dass auch Mailinglisten existieren. In diesen wird naturgemäß mehr Wert auf Schriftform gelegt; mir war schon vor der Teilnahme an diesem Forum klar, welchen äußeren Stil die Beiträge hier aufweisen. 

Ich möchte jedoch deutlich davon Abstand nehmen, von der Schriftform der Beiträge, bzw. von der Anzahl der Beiträge eines Posters Rückschlüsse auf den Inhalt der Beiträge zu ziehen. Das ganze kann, muß aber keinen direkten Zusammenhang haben.

----------

## himpierre

Ich wäre mal dafür, das Posts nicht mehr gezählt werden und es keine Hierarchie mehr gibt. Oh der ist Guru, na huch... :Smile:  Was die Rechtschreibung hier, aber nicht nur hier, betrifft, kann ich mich garnicht genug gruseln. Junge, Junge. Auch die Legitimierungsversuche sind total beknackt. Es gibt nunmal Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Derjenige der sich nicht daran hält, handelt falsch. Und zu den fachlichen Sachen kann ich nur sagen, wir haben alle mal angefangen. Man muß ja nicht antworten.

Thomas

----------

## Carlo

 *Sas wrote:*   

> edit: was die sache mit dem korrekten deutsch betrifft: ich entdecke hier in so gut wie jedem post, in dem die konsequente kleinschreibung angeprangert wird, einige zeichensetzungsfehler.

 

Es geht nicht um Fehler. Die macht jeder, da bleibt die Rechtschreibung nicht außen vor. Großschreibung hat in der deutschen Sprache eine gewisse Gliederungsfunktion. Konsequent kleingeschriebene, aneinandergereihte (Bandwurm-)Sätze ohne Punkt und Komma sind einfach verdammt schlecht lesbar. Es ist dem Adressaten der Zeilen gegenüber einfach verdammt unhöflich, alles klein zu schreiben.

Carlo

----------

## psyqil

Grmpf! Dazu mal wieder mein Lieblingslink zu diesem Thema:

Warum sind Flames sinnlos? aus der de.comp.lang.php.* FAQ. Da steht alles drin!  :Razz: 

----------

## Pretanter

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich die Aufregung kaum die hier über unsachliche Diskussionen und "blöde Fragen" repräsentiert wird. Wir haben alle einmal angefangen und auch wir haben "blöde Fragen" gestellt. Die Problematik ist eher das atm eine Flut von Fragen auf uns zu kommt aber ist es wirklich so schlimm? 

Ich denke nicht es gehört einfach zu einer Community das man Anfängern hilft. Wir sollten eigentlich über jeden DAU und DUP-Thread froh sein wenn die Community wächst wachsen wir alle damit. Ist es nicht das Ziel von der Opensource Gemeinde mehr User für sie zu gewinnen, mehr Leute die für das Einstehen an das wir glauben? Freut euch wenn ihr mit einfachen Antworten helfen könnt. Ich freue mich zumindest über jeden neuen User den wir gewinnen und für uns behalten können. 

gruss pret

----------

## ruth

hi,

zuerst:

meine konsequente kleinschreibung folgt einzig und allein aus meinem etwas exzessiven genuss bestimmter kommunikationsformen früher...  :Wink: 

im übrigen veruche ich - davon abgesehen - einen vernünftigen schreibstil an den tag zu legen.

ansonsten:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ich schließ mich rootshell an, es ist zum brechen geworden.
> 
> und ja, ich komm nicht mehr so oft ins forum wie früher.
> ...

 

kann ich definitiv so unterschreiben...

desweiteren:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sobald allerdings wörter wie "funzen" oder so auftauchen, bekomme ich
> 
> angst, dass das niveau hier auf das eines counterstrikeforums absinkt.
> ...

 

auch dieses statement - volle zustimmung meinerseits...

ich denke sogar, der obige satz bringt das ganze ziemlich genau auf den punkt.

zu allerletzt @psyqil:

lies dir das dokument aus meiner sig durch - da steht was anderes dazu...

naja, jedenfalls...

wie ich im ersten posting schon geschrieben habe:

ja, dieser thread ist ein DUP - ist auch sogleich bemerkt worden...

geändert hat sich seitdem leider nichts - halt doch:

leute wie toskala sind mittlerweile weg; dafür sind viele l33t haXXorS neu dazugekommen...

nur:

das hier ist leider nicht mehr meine welt, sorry...

schliesslich und endlich ist es mir ziemlich egal, ob sämtliche windows user der welt zu linux wechseln - ich hab da auch nichts davon...

aber dann sollten sie doch mal SuSE oder Redhat versuchen zuerst...

naja, Gentoo ist halt soooo l33t - und da sehen wir auch schon das problem, oder?

gruss

rootshell

----------

## boris64

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Das ist doch genau das Problem. Andere sind zu faul zu suchen, Du bist zu bequem korrektes Deutsch zu schreiben. 

 

schlecht geschlafen? im übrigen hat sich noch niemand

bei mir beschwert, er/sie hätte meine (kleingeschriebenen)

aussage(n)/frage(n) nicht verstanden.

 *Quote:*   

> meine konsequente kleinschreibung folgt einzig und allein aus meinem etwas exzessiven genuss bestimmter kommunikationsformen früher...
> 
> im übrigen veruche ich - davon abgesehen - einen vernünftigen schreibstil an den tag zu legen. 

 

wow, dito.

----------

## Sas

toskala ist nicht weg.

----------

## psyqil

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> lies dir das dokument aus meiner sig durch - da steht was anderes dazu...

 "How To Answer Questions in a Helpful Way"? Seh ich keinen großen Unterschied, was meinst Du?

 *esr wrote:*   

> Be gentle. Problem-related stress can make people seem rude or stupid even when they're not.

 

Ist zwar ein schöner Text, aber sinnlos, weil Nervige Neulinge(tm) keine wären, wenn sie sowas lesen würden (lange englische Dokumentation ohne sofortigen Nutzen...)

Hey, das gibt's auch auf deutsch  :Very Happy:  http://www.lugbz.org/documents/smart-questions_de.html

Das Problem läßt sich meines Erachtens in einem wachsenden Forum nicht vermeiden, da werden unter den Neuen immer welche sein, die erstmal nerven, das "Heer von Wissenden" zu vergrößern, die sich darum kümmern können, scheint mir ein erstrebenswertes Ziel...

----------

## Carlo

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> schlecht geschlafen?

 

Danke der Nachfrage. Sehr gut.

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

>  im übrigen hat sich noch niemand
> 
> bei mir beschwert, er/sie hätte meine (kleingeschriebenen)
> 
> aussage(n)/frage(n) nicht verstanden.

 

Ich wäre mir auch zu schade gewesen, extra wegen des Ursprungsthemas einen Thread aufzumachen. Beiträge/Fragen konsequenter Kleinschreiber, die länger als zwei, drei Sätze sind, lese ich meist gar nicht erst.

Carlo

----------

## dertobi123

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

>  *Carlo wrote:*   Das ist doch genau das Problem. Andere sind zu faul zu suchen, Du bist zu bequem korrektes Deutsch zu schreiben.  
> 
> schlecht geschlafen? im übrigen hat sich noch niemand
> 
> bei mir beschwert, er/sie hätte meine (kleingeschriebenen)
> ...

 

Einerseits eine erstaunliche Lernresistenz an den Tag zu legen und sich gleichzeitig über genau selbige bei anderen zu beschweren passt nicht wirklich zusammen.

----------

## eeknay

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mich als "altgedienten Poster" hier bezeichnen kann, aber ehrlich gesagt halte ich mich im German Forum eher zurück, weil sich auf jede "dumme" Frage gleich ein paar Leute draufstürzen, um den Autor herunterzuputzen. Der Ton gefällt mir einfach nicht.
> 
> Wenn mir eine Frage tatsächlich zu dumm ist, ignoriere ich sie einfach - warum sollte ich meine Zeit damit verschwenden, den Benutzer zurechtzuweisen (was imo eh wenig bringt)? Ich habs nicht nötig, hier Forums-Polizist zu spielen.
> 
> So... freudiges flamen...  

 

dem muss leider mal zustimmen. wohl dem der anderen sprachen mächtig ist.   :Twisted Evil: 

trotz allem finde ich die sprachliche verwahrlosung die hier (natürlich auch anderswo) stattfindet sehr, nunja, ekelhalft. dennoch bin ich als langjähriger (nun aber schon seit 4 jahren nichtmehr) counter-strike spieler wohl etwas hartgekochter als manch anderer.

so, schönes weitertexten noch.

grüsse

eeknay

----------

## pablo_supertux

Mal ne kleine harmlose Frage: Wofür steht DUP eigentlich?

----------

## psyqil

Dummer Unnützer Post  :Razz: 

oder Duplikat...

----------

## Sas

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> [...] Beiträge/Fragen konsequenter Kleinschreiber, die länger als zwei, drei Sätze sind, lese ich meist gar nicht erst.
> 
> Carlo

 und du beschwerst dich über die ignoranz anderer?

nichts gegen dein wunsch, überall korrekte groß- und kleinschreibung zu lesen. im gegenteil, ich selbst versuche sie mir auch in chats und foren wieder anzugewöhnen, aber das erscheint mir dann doch auch etwas übertrieben.

Silas

----------

## ralph

ALSO ICH BIN FÜR KONSEQUENTE GROßSCHREIBUNG, DA KENN ICH NIX UND DAS FUNZT AUCH. ANSONSTEN IST DAS NIVEAU HIER IM FORUM AN EINEM PUNKT ANGEKOMMEN, DER ZUM TEIL SCHON ZU KÖRPERLICHEN SCHMERZEN FÜHRT. 

ABER IHR HABT JA RECHT, MAN MUSS SICH SOETWAS NICHT ANTUN, WENN MAN NICHT WILL UND DESWEGEN WERDE ICH MIR DAS IN ZUKUNFT AUCH ERSPAREN. 

UND WENN DANN NOCH SO HERREN WIE INTE ANKOMMEN, DIE SICH ZWAR NICHT ZU SCHADE SIND, SICH WEIß GOTT WIE AUFZUSPIELEN, WENN JEMAND EINE DUMME FRAGE STELLT, ABER ALLEN DAS RECHT ABSPRECHEN, SICH ÜBER DUMME FRAGEN ZU BESCHWEREN, DANN WIRD ES HALT VOLLENDS ZUM KINDERGARTEN UND AUCH, WENN MAN ES MIR NICHT IMMER ANMERKT, AUS DEM ALTER BIN ICH RAUS.

ALSO, VIEL SPAß NOCH, ABER ICH BIN WEG.

----------

## Carlo

Sas: Eher Notwehr. Was bleibt einem anderes übrig!? Jedes Mal jammern und betteln: "Bitte, bitte - halte Dich an die grundlegendsten Umgangsformen schriftlicher Kommunikation?" Letztendlich hat ja auch keiner Anspruch darauf, eine Antwort zu bekommen.

Carlo

----------

## Sas

Naja, das stimmt natürlich auch wieder. Alternativ könntest du die Verfasser der entsprechenden Postings auch drauf aufmerksam machen. Guck mal, bei mir hats doch auch geholfen  :Wink: 

Ist doch im Prinzip genau das gleiche wie mit den Anfängerfragen, über die hier debattiert wird: Da versucht auch - zum wiederholten Male - jemand, etwas an der Situation zu ändern. Zu recht, wie ich finde.

ralph, ich fänds schade.

----------

## ruth

hi,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ALSO, VIEL SPAß NOCH, ABER ICH BIN WEG.
> 
> 

 

ich auch - vorerst....

gruss

rootshell

----------

## Carlo

 *Sas wrote:*   

> Guck mal, bei mir hats doch auch geholfen 

 

Schön. Danke.  :Smile: 

 *Sas wrote:*   

> ralph, ich fänds schade.

 

Ich auch.

Carlo

----------

## Nooky

Also ohne Aufwärmen mitten rein.

Ich bin für das Forum hier ja nun so gut wie Außenstehend, mangels Postings, mangels Einlick ins Gentoo etc. pp.

Grunsätzlich kann ich beim Eingangsposting ja noch kopfnickend sagen, ja, das seh sogar ich schon, und das kenn ich von anderen Stellen genauso.

Kurz drauf gleitet der thread aber schon völlig ab ... und dann?

Leute, fällt euch das nicht auf, wenn man euch die Newbies und dummposter wegnehmen würde, würden sich Fraktionen bilden und sich selbst zerfleischen?

Ja wo sind wir denn.

gross-kleinschreiber-flamewars, jaa, genau das hab ich mir immer von internet und einem sachbezogenen Forum gewünscht [drum mix ich hier jetzt auch konsquent und undurchschaubar gross, klein und gemischt  :Evil or Very Mad: ]

und nix für ungut ...

nooky

----------

## UTgamer

Ich werde mich auch nicht als alter Hase bezeichnen können, aber ihr müsst euch ja nicht:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ALSO, VIEL SPAß NOCH, ABER ICH BIN WEG.
> 
> //
> ...

 

komplett verabschieden, überlest doch das was euch nicht passt  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## amne

*Seufz*

----------

## boris64

mir fehlen jetzt so langsam auch die worte.

----------

## UTgamer

Hab ich etwas falsches gesagt?

Ich hab da aber eine Idee  :Idea: 

Wie wäre es bei den meisten neuen Paketen die in emerge -u ... stehen, nen Verweis auf die passende Stelle in der Doku zu geben?

Das dürfte kein alzu großer Arbeitsaufwand beim Paketerstellen sein oder?

Ist nur so eine Idee. Ich weiss das man das extrahieren kann, aber ein Neuling weiß das sicher nicht.

Mir ist es letzte Woche auch so ergangen, mit einer neuen Alsa Version, installiert und Problem gesucht, das eine neue Doku da war hab ich nicht gewusst.

----------

## himpierre

Hm.

Irgendwie scheint mir das auch ein evolutionäres Problem zu sein. Nach ner Weile kennt man eben die Macken von Gentoo und wie man ihnen bei kommt (schreibt man das zusammen?). Und dann kommen einem manche Fragen etwas albern vor. Ist eben ein Lernprozeß. Und einen strafrechtlichen Bestand stellt das Stellen von einfachen Fragen nunmal nicht dar. Ebenso darf man unglaublich falsch schreiben, ohne den Staatsanwalt zu fürchten. Ich finde es doof wenn man nur klein schreibt, ein anderer machts aus irgendwelchen Gründen trotzdem. Nun, da hätten wir zwei unterschiedliche Meinungen. Damit kann ich gut leben. 

Gruß

Thomas

----------

## stahlsau

hi,

das mit der unmöglichen Rechtschreibung und der skript-kiddie-hacker-sprache wird nicht mehr aufhören oder weniger werden. Im Gegenteil. Die Leute über dreißig (nur um mal ein Alter zu nennen) haben oft weder Zeit noch Lust, sich im Internet in irgendwelchen Foren rumzutreiben und anderer Leute geistige Ergüsse über sich ergehen zu lassen. Die meisten haben auch entweder keinen Rechner oder sie haben ihn erst seit ein paar Jahren, im Gegensatz zu den kiddies die damit aufwachsen weil's eben "cool" ist. Ich will hier keine Vorurteile gegen die "heutige Jugend"*g* schüren, aber jeder Forenuser (nicht nur hier, egal wo) wird sich damit abfinden müssen, das die nervigen dup-Threads immer mehr werden und die Sprachqualität immer schlechter wird (ich hab mich selbst mal ertappt, das ich in der Kneipe *lol* gesagt hab anstatt zu lachen....mann, war das peinlich). 

Die dup-Flut wird sich durch nichts eingrenzen lassen, genauso wenig werden sich die newcomer dazu bringen lassen die faq's zu lesen oder die SuFu zu benutzen (geschweige denn google - manche glauben wohl das sei vom Teufel gemacht). 

Meiner Meinung nach gibts nur 2 Möglichkeiten: 

1. alles melden/löschen und sich danach nen Wolf ärgern, weil in der Zeit schon wieder 10 neue dups entstanden sind

2. selektives lesen. Ich habs gottseidank mittlerweile gelernt, die blöden Fragen einfach zu überlesen und mich nur mit den gescheiten zu befassen

Davon abgesehen finde ich, im gentoo-Forum gehts noch. Da gibts echt schlimmere Foren, in denen jeder zweite Thread die Zeit nicht wert ist, die Mozilla zum laden braucht..

just my 2 cent

----------

## elVito

Hi,

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> ALSO, VIEL SPAß NOCH, ABER ICH BIN WEG.
> ...

 

Schade, daß das ganze so weit geführt hat...

Ich wollte mit der Groß- und Kleinschreibung eigentlich nur zum Ausdruck bringen was auch in dem Dokument "How to ask smart questions" von Eric Raymond (oder wars ein Dokument vom CCC?) steht. 

Leute die alles klein schreiben erwecken leicht den Eindruck das zu posten was ihnen grade durch den Kopf geht. Das macht man z.B. auch im IRC so. Aber bei einem Forum ist ja gerade der Witz, daß man sich seine Formulierungen lange überlegen kann. Das macht einen guten Poster aus, wenn man merkt, daß in dem Posting richtige Arbeit steckt. Der betreffende hat sich lange überlegt wie die Formulierung am verständlichsten ist, erwähnt Gedankengänge und bereits durchprobierte Lösungsansätze. Dadurch kann man zum einen die Zahl der unnötigen Postings (z.B. Rückfragen etc.) drastisch reduzieren und der Thread wird zum anderen wesentlich übersichtlicher, was wiederum besonders Dritten zu gute kommt.

Ich komm mir bei Leuten die alles klein schreiben wie bei einem seichten Gespräch im IRC vor und das finde ich wesentlich unangemessener für ein Forum als das Wort "funzen" zu verwenden. (zumal jeder weiß was damit gemeint ist) Man soll nicht mit Steinen werfen wenn man im Glashaus sitzt. Das und nichts anderes wollte ich damit sagen.

Genauso unangemessen finde ich es, wenn gewisse Leute die etwas "Ahnung" haben, sich auf Kosten von Neulingen vor dem gesamten Forum zu profilieren versuchen. Das nervt mich eigentlich noch mehr als die "dummen" Fragen, die man am besten lockt oder ignoriert, sofern sie schon x-mal beantwortet wurden. (Das wurde zwar auch schon mehrfach gesagt aber ich schließe mich dieser Meinung an.)

Man kann die meist ahnungslosen User die diese Fehler (schlechte/faule Formulierung DUP's etc.) meist nur einmalig begehen (Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich die Regel) genausogut mit einer PM auf ihren Fehler hinweisen, statt alle anderen damit zu belästigen.

Noch eine weitere technische Frage an die Moderatoren:

Wie siehts denn mit einer "killfile" Funktion ala Newsgroups aus? Wäre denn sowas machbar? Diejenigen die es tatsächlich nicht aushalten packen jeden für z.B. 2,4 oder 8  Wochen in das "killfile" und müssen somit nicht die "dummen" Fragen ertragen und uns nicht mit ihrem Gestänker plagen. Oh das reimt sich ja sogar.  :Very Happy: 

gruß der Vitus

----------

## ian!

Leute,

ich kann euch ja verstehen, aber was bitte sollen wir noch machen?

Ich sehe mich da der Sache mittlerweile recht machtlos gegenüberstehen, da man aus dem Forum (ich bin ja auch für den internationalen Bereich zuständig) eigentlich einen 24 Std. Job machen könnte.

 *elVito wrote:*   

> Noch eine weitere technische Frage an die Moderatoren:
> 
> Wie siehts denn mit einer "killfile" Funktion ala Newsgroups aus? Wäre denn sowas machbar? Diejenigen die es tatsächlich nicht aushalten packen jeden für z.B. 2,4 oder 8  Wochen in das "killfile" und müssen somit nicht die "dummen" Fragen ertragen und uns nicht mit ihrem Gestänker plagen. Oh das reimt sich ja sogar.  

 

Nein, eine solche Funktion ist nicht existent.

--ian!

----------

## detlef

N'abend zusammen,

Normalerweise enthalte ich mich solcher Postings, aber momentan juckt es mir etwas in den Fingern.

Im Gegensatz zu anderen Foren bzw. Newsgroups finde ich das Klima hier sehr angenehm. Ich bin gerne hier, weil der Umgangston i.d.R. _sehr_ höflich ist und es kompetente Hilfe gibt. Hoffe, es bleibt so!

Jeder wird sich in einem Forum mal ärgern - auch in diesem. Wie im normalen Leben auch.

Aber bedenkt bitte: Wir alle sind "nur" Menschen und machen Fehler.

Also habt Euch wieder lieb!!

Viele Grüße

Detlef

----------

## Louisdor

Hi!

Im Großen und Ganzen kann ich der eigentlichen Diskussion hier nur zustimmen. Selber hatte ich vor einigen Tagen ja einen ähnlichen Thread gestertet gehabt: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=928749&highlight=#928749

Die "dummen" Fragen als solche stören mich nicht wirklich so sehr. Die habe ich anfangs wahrscheinlich auch gestellt.

Ich brauche selbst heute noch manchmal mehrere Durchläufe, wenn ich die Dokumentation lese, bevor ich genau realisiere, was ich wie wo wann machen muss, damit etwas so funktioniert wie es soll.

Linux (Gentoo) ist eben, meinem Verständnis nach, ein recht komplexes Gebiet. Und das gerade auch dann, wenn man von Windows oder z.B. Suse kommt.

Eher stört mich da schon das tolle Deutsch, in Bezug auf Rechtschreibung und Grammatik, was hier manche so zusammenschreiben.

(mir geht es nicht um Tippfehler, die jedem mal passieren können)

Mitte Dezember habe ich mich selber hier angemeldet und muss im Moment einfach auch feststellen, daß es mit dem Niveau hier leider etwas zurück geht.

Ich habe mich bisher hier im Forum sehr wohl gefühlt.

Es wäre schade, wenn verschiedene User, wegen der allgemein etwas runtergekommen Stimmung, das Forum für eine gewisse Zeit meiden oder verlassen würden!

...

----------

## UTgamer

Ich hab eben ein weiteres mal die anderen Fremdsprachen Foren duchstöbert. Das hab ich schon häufiger getan. Dabei ist mir etwas aufgefallen. Kann jemand diese beiden Sprachen franz. & ital. und mal reinstöbern?

Ich möchte das ungern auf engl. in deren Foren ansprechen. 

Das Verhältniss von Beiträgen zu Themen sieht follgender Maßen aus:

Deu:   6:1

Fran:   8:1

Ital:    9:1

Was machen die Italiener anders?

Die haben doch sicher nicht weniger Neuzugänge.

----------

## eeknay

 *ralph wrote:*   

> ANSONSTEN IST DAS NIVEAU HIER IM FORUM AN EINEM PUNKT ANGEKOMMEN, DER ZUM TEIL SCHON ZU KÖRPERLICHEN SCHMERZEN FÜHRT. 
> 
> 

 

solange das hier nicht ein "heise-forum" wird ist alles in butter.

 *detlef wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Ich bin gerne hier, weil der Umgangston i.d.R. _sehr_ höflich ist und es kompetente Hilfe gibt.

 

das stimmt allerdings, ich find das forum hier auch sehr nett und gut und so.

gruß

eeknay

----------

## Pretanter

Wir sind eine mehr oder weniger junge Community wird sich schon jeder so einleben, dass jeder zufrieden ist Kompromissbereitschaft ist gefragt  :Smile: 

gruss pret

----------

## think4urs11

Eigentlich fällt mir nur eines zu dem allen hier ein...

Kinder regt euch nicht so auf. Das Leben ist viel einfacher wenn man nicht alles so ernst nimmt bzw. alles als persönlichen Angriff gegen sich selbst wertet!

Die einzige Form in einer Multi-Kulti-Umgebung wie einem Internetforum auf Dauer ein angenehmes Klima zu erhalten ist freundlich bleiben und penetrant-lernresistende (manchmal leider auch intelligenzbefreite) Teilnehmer notfalls totschweigen/ignorieren.

In diesem Sinne, nehmt die Messer aus den Zähnen und back to business

T.

----------

## Fibbs

Mann, so spät, eigentlich wollte ich längst schlafen gehen, aber dieser Thread hat mich gefesselt, und irgendwie muss ich jetzt auch meinen Kommentar dazu abgeben.

Zunächst möchte ich auf die Sprachwahl, die hier im Forum verwendet wird, zu sprechen kommen. Auch mich stören penetrant klein geschriebene Beiträge. Viel schlimmer als das sind jedoch Postings, in denen der Verfasser anscheinend jeden Anstand und seine komplette Schulzeit (Deutsch hatten wir alle mal als Schulfach) vergessen hat. Richtig schlimm wird es, wenn ich Posts lesen muss, bei denen ich ganz genau merke, dass der Poster nicht nur keinen Bock hatte, sich irgend eine Doku durchzulesen, sondern nicht einmal die Bereitschaft aufgebracht hat, ein einigermaßen akzeptables Posting zu verfassen. Solche Posts gehören nicht nur einfach kommentarlos geschlossen, sondern der Poster müsste eigentlich von seinem PC georfeigt und verflucht werden. Schade, dass der aktuelle technische Stand der Technik so etwas noch nicht zulässt. Ich habe kein Problem damit, wenn jemand, der der deutschen Sprache nicht mächtig ist, diese nicht korrekt schreiben kann oder wenn sich der ein oder andere Rechtschreibfehler einschleicht (was mir sicherlich - besonders in meinem heutigen Rauschzustand *hicks* auch passiert), aber konsequent und absichtlich falsch oder fehlerhaft verfasste Texte, und dazu gehören neben ICQ- und IRC-Messages auch Forumspostings, verabscheue ich.

Zum Fachlichen:

Vor einiger Zeit gab es zumindest auf gentoo.de direkt auf der Startseite einen sehr interessanten und netten Satz, der in etwa grob folgendes aussage: "Wenn Du keine Ahnung von Linux hast, noch nie einen Kernel kompiliert hast und nicht weißt, wer der Hr. gcc ist, dann lass die Finger von Gentoo". Diesen Satz habe ich als Gentoo-Einsteiger mit ca. 5 Jahren Linux-Erfahrung (SuSE, RedHat, Conectiva... eigentlich alles außer Slackware und Debian) gelesen und hatte irgendwie Angst und vor allem Respekt vor Gentoo. Ich habe mich auch erst dann getraut, ins Forum zu posten, als ich mir sicher war, dass das, was ich frage, nicht schon zehntausend mal vorher gefragt wurde. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, diese Denkweise gibt es jetzt nicht mehr. Heutzutage ist es cool, Linux zu haben, SuSE ist uncool, weil die Linuxprofis es nicht nutzen und Gentoo ist viel _zu_ cool, weil es einerseits eine sourcenbasierte Distri ist, andererseits aber ein geniales Paketmananagement hat, sprich portage. Die Quereinsteiger machen sich allerdings nicht die Mühe, sich mit Dokumentationen und anderem uncoolem Zeug auseinanderzusetzen. Es ist klar, dass das Forum mit Fragen a la "Dat jeht nich, wat is los?" überflutet wird. Was können wir tun? Gar nichts! Auch ein Subforum würde an diesem Umstand nicht wirklich etwas bewirken, wie man im IRC sieht. Im IRC laufen die interessanten Diskussionen inzwischen auf #gentoo-anfaenger, während die Idiotenfragen (Sorry für dieses Wort) auf #gentoo.de gestellt werden. Das einzige, was zumindest den Fortgeschrittenen hier im Forum, zu denen ich mich noch lange nicht zählen möchte, helfen kann, ist solche Posts schlicht zu ignorieren oder - noch viel besser, weil es auch dem Fragesteller hilft, sofern er gewillt ist, etwas zu lernen - mit einem Zaunpfahlwink wie "Diese Doku oder jene Manpage würde Dir genau das sagen, was Du wissen willst" oder "Benutze halt Deine verquollenen Augen mal dazu, Dokus zu lesen und nicht nur, um nackerte Weiber anzuschauen" zu reagieren. Im richtigen Moment darauf hinzuweisen, dass Gentoo zwar das tollste der Welt ist, aber für die entsprechende Person einfach (noch) nicht das richtige, finde ich auch gut.

Ich hoffe, dass von Seiten der Fähigen hier im Forum weiterhin die Philosophie gehalten wird, zu versuchen, jedem zu helfen, denn das ist bisher das, was mich dazu bringt, weiterhin so gut wie jeden Thread hier im Forum zu lesen, auch wenn er seit einiger Zeit in den meisten Fällen nur noch Schrott beinhaltet. Die DAUs werden wir nicht abwimmeln können, versuchen wir also, sie in die richtige Richtung zu biegen!

So long...

Ein leicht angetrunkener Fibbs.

----------

## moppy

bitte nicht "die" Neueinsteiger, sondern einige Neueinsteiger.

Ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht, Dokus gelesen usw. Habe sogar von der Hompage die deutsche Anleitung ausgedruckt (eine deutsche Anleitung als PDF habe ich nicht gefunden), um alles schnell bei der Hand zu haben. Wenn ich hier was Frage, dann habe ich meistens im IRC auch keine Lösung bekommen. Gentoo ist eben anders als Suse, Mandrake, ...

----------

## MrTom

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Wie wäre es bei den meisten neuen Paketen die in emerge -u ... stehen, nen Verweis auf die passende Stelle in der Doku zu geben?

 

Das wird leider nicht funktionieren. Habe z.B. in den letzten Wochen mehrere DUP gesehen bezüglich dem Thema:

"Warum geht mein Term unter X nicht mehr, nachdem ich 2.6 installiert habe?"

Bei einem emerge eines 2.6er Kernels steht ja kein Hinweis auf die Doku, sondern sogar die Doku direkt auf der Console! 

Das sogar über mehrere Zeilen, die eigentlich schlecht zu übersehen sind.

Viele bekommen solche Hinweise aber auch nicht mit, da z.B. ein "emerge system" oder "emerge -u world" gemacht wird. Die Information ist nach dem emerge natürlich nicht mehr zu sehen und ein Anfänger sieht dann wahrscheinlich auch nicht in Log-Dateien etc. nach.

Wenn man eine solche Funktion (wie du sie haben möchtest) einbaut, dann sollte diese so aussehen:

User macht z.B. einen "emerge -U world"

Erst danach werden mit z.B. more oder less die einzelnen Infos angezeigt.

Noch besser sollte es sein, dass er dann noch drei Buchstaben aus einem Zufallsgenerator eingeben muss, um diese Meldung zu bestätigen.

Ein einfaches "y" wird einfache ohne zu lesen eingegeben.

Damit sind wird dann wieder bei Suse und co... Ein Teufelskreis!

Meine persönliche Version sieht so aus:

Beim emerge bleibt alles so wie es ist.

Nach dem emerge steht ein Hinweis auf das Log-File, in dem alle Informationen zu den Bildschirmausgaben des emerge drin stehen. Evtl. noch ein kleiner Beep dazu, damit der User aufwacht und hinsieht  :Wink: 

----------

## eeknay

 *fibbs wrote:*   

> "Wenn Du keine Ahnung von Linux hast, noch nie einen Kernel kompiliert hast und nicht weißt, wer der Hr. gcc ist, dann lass die Finger von Gentoo". Diesen Satz habe ich als Gentoo-Einsteiger mit ca. 5 Jahren Linux-Erfahrung (SuSE, RedHat, Conectiva... eigentlich alles außer Slackware und Debian) gelesen und hatte irgendwie Angst und vor allem Respekt vor Gentoo.

 

hehe, ist schon hart, aber das hab mich zum beispiel nicht im geringsten abgeschreckt, hatte mal kurz mandrake drauf, ging mir schnell auf die nerfen mit rpm und so, dann hab ich gentoo gesehen, die anleitung(en) gelesen und losgelegt. fertig.

 *fibbs wrote:*   

> "Benutze halt Deine verquollenen Augen mal dazu, Dokus zu lesen und nicht nur, um nackerte Weiber anzuschauen"

 

 :Smile:  hehe.

gruß

eeknay

----------

## stahlsau

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habe mich auch erst dann getraut, ins Forum zu posten, als ich mir sicher war, dass das, was ich frage, nicht schon zehntausend mal vorher gefragt wurde

 

wär das nicht schön, wenn das jeder machen würde?  :Smile: 

Ich benutz eigentlich immer zuerst alle anderen Möglichkeiten (faq, google, sufu), erstens weils peinlich ist den 10.000sten post mit dem selben Titel zu eröffnen und zweitens weils schneller geht. Die ganzen Narren die "keine Zeit" haben die faq's zu lesen sollten sich mal überlegen ob das nicht vielleicht der schnellere Weg ist.

----------

## zampano

UTgamer wrote:

 *Quote:*   

> Wers hier nicht weiß, Windoof 2000 ab Servicepack 3 und XP ab Servicepack 1 haben DRM im Festplattentreiber eingebaut, jedes MP3 das abgespeichert wird, wird vom HD-Kontroller-Treiber zu MP3+ gewandelt, ob du willst oder nicht.
> 
> Das MP3+ soll angeblich 5-RechnerID's aufnehmen können, beim 6. giebt es keinen Ton mehr zu hören. Allerdings laufen MP3+ einwandfrei unter den älteren Windoofs und Linux

 

Wie Bitte?  :Shocked: 

Das kann ich ja gar nicht glauben, gibts da vielleicht einen Link zu, das würd mich ja mal brennend interessieren - spätestens wenn die ganzen Leute ihre MP3s 5-mal kopiert haben läuft das Forum hier dann wahrscheinlich über.

Grüsse,

zampano

PS: Ich finde dieses Forum sehr angenehm, allerdings verständlich wenn die altgedienten hier etwas genervt sind, wenn immer wieder diegleichen Fragen gestellt werden - durch suchen findet man definitiv zu fast allem die passende Lösung. Vielleicht sollte man vor die Anmeldung einen Forumsregel-Test einbauen...

----------

## ruth

hi,

und wieder einmal ist der effektive outcome des threads == NULL...

(ausser einem kleinen flamewar auf meine schreibweise...)

das muss ich mir wirklich nicht mehr antun...

in diesem sinne

rootshell

----------

## Lenz

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> und wieder einmal ist der effektive outcome des threads == NULL...
> 
> (ausser einem kleinen flamewar auf meine schreibweise...)
> ...

 

Man, langsam kann ich Dein Geheule nicht mehr hören. Sich über die Schreibweise anderer aufregen, sich aber selber nicht an den Duden halten (nein, ich meine jetzt keine Bagatellen wie "kleine" Rechtschreibfehler, sondern eher das generelle Kleinschreiben und das Verwenden von "Wörtern" wie beispielsweise "garned" (sich aber über "funzen" aufregen)). Sich über Thread-Duplikate aufregen, aber selber einen eröffnen (wie z.B. diesen hier, das Thema gibt's hier auch schon zum x-ten mal). Da musst Du Dich doch nicht wundern, wenn das widersprüchlich gesehen wird.

Und dann diese Aktion "Ich bin jetzt weg... bla... bla...", und dann doch immer wieder kommen. Das ist meiner Meinung nach echt kindisches Verhalten und zeugt von höchster Inkonsequenz.

Klar nervt es, wenn die gleichen Fragen immer und immer wieder gestellt werden, aber ist es nicht so, dass es jedem selber überlassen ist, worauf er antwortet und worauf nicht? Niemand zwingt Dich, auf Neuling-Fragen oder "dumme" Fragen einzugehen... Zudem ist das hier das offizielle Gentoo Forum und nicht nur ein Forum für Linux Profis.

Sorry, aber das musste mal gesagt werden.

-- Lenz

----------

## ruth

hi,

ich möchte hier nur noch mal kurz ein interessantes statement von

http://www.rootforum.de

posten; die probleme sind sehr änhnlich....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Forum geschlossen
> 
> Liebe RootForum.de User,
> ...

 

scheinbar ist das gentoo forum nicht das einzige forum mit dem problem des nachlassenden niveaus...

vor allem ist der satz:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Es ist müßig, Antworten a la "Kennst Du Google?", "Schau mal in die Manpage!", "Hast Du bereits den Artikel in der FAQ gelesen?", "Was sagen die Logfiles?", usw. ständig zu wiederholen. Von der oben beschriebenen Zielgruppe dieses Forums erwarten wir, dass Grundlagenwissen über Linux, den Betrieb von Servern und den angebotenen Diensten vorhanden ist. 
> 
> 

 

direkt 1:1 auf das gentoo forum übertragbar und spiegelt genau die derzeitige problematik wider.

man sollte also allgemein endlich mal ein vernünftige diskussion zuwege bringen, wie diesem problem zuleibe gerückt werden kann.

ausserdem muss ich sagen, dass mir die neue policy vom rootforum seehr zusagt...

werde das mal weiter verfolgen...  :Wink: 

und:

@lenz:

bist ein grosser...  :Wink:  - nur antworten werde ich auf deinen beitrag leider nicht...

der ist nämlich ziemlich inhaltslos und mit dem von mir verfolgten ziel nicht vereinbar.

gruss

rootshell

----------

## eeknay

schön wie sich hier nun die leute anpflaumen, nur weil es DUPs gibt. Sehr "erwachsen"   :Exclamation: 

----------

## boris64

...oder wegen dieser "generellen kleinschreibung" einiger dieser 

gemeingefährlichen, bösen und lernresistenten minderheiten.

eine wahre beleidigung für die augen unschuldiger und hilfloser leser.

ich beginne so langsam auch zu glauben, dass ich hier fehl am platze bin.

----------

## amne

Meingottna, jetzt reichts dann aber. Ist es wirklich notwending, dass wir uns aus Ärger wegen ein paar Problemen untereinander alle völlig zerstreiten? Das Forum lebt davon, dass man sich mit anderen austauscht und Probleme löst. Wenn jemand meine Gross- oder Kleinschreibung nicht gefällt, ist das seine Sache und es steht jedem frei, solche Posts nicht zu beantworten. Ich glaube, es gibt aber wirklich wichtigeres [1] , als sich deswegen jetzt völlig zu zerkrachen.

Wer sich aktiv am Forum beteiligen will ist herzlich eingeladen, dies zu tun. Kommt mir zumindest sinnvoller vor, als hier weiter rumzuheulen und sich gegenseitig irgendwelche Sachen an den Kopf zu hauen.

[1] Nämlich Themen wie: Emacs vs. vi, KDE vs. Gnome, mplayer vs. xine

----------

## Lenz

Full ACK!  :Wink: 

----------

## Sas

Nicht zu vergessen: Das Thema Linux vs Windows, Open vs Closed Source  :Wink: 

Apropos, hast du eben den Thread über Windows und Sicherheit gelöscht? Nicht, dass ich es nicht begrüßen würde, aber ich hatte mir gerade die Mühe gemacht, darauf zu antworten...

----------

## RealGeizt

 *amne wrote:*   

> Meingottna, jetzt reichts dann aber. Ist es wirklich notwending, dass wir uns aus Ärger wegen ein paar Problemen untereinander alle völlig zerstreiten? Das Forum lebt davon, dass man sich mit anderen austauscht und Probleme löst. Wenn jemand meine Gross- oder Kleinschreibung nicht gefällt, ist das seine Sache und es steht jedem frei, solche Posts nicht zu beantworten. Ich glaube, es gibt aber wirklich wichtigeres [1] , als sich deswegen jetzt völlig zu zerkrachen.
> 
> Wer sich aktiv am Forum beteiligen will ist herzlich eingeladen, dies zu tun. Kommt mir zumindest sinnvoller vor, als hier weiter rumzuheulen und sich gegenseitig irgendwelche Sachen an den Kopf zu hauen.
> 
> [1] Nämlich Themen wie: Emacs vs. vi, KDE vs. Gnome, mplayer vs. xine

 

amne hat alles gesagt was wirklich relevant ist...also lasst euch nicht hängen  :Wink: 

----------

## elVito

Hi,

 *rootshell wrote:*   

>  und wieder einmal ist der effektive outcome des threads == NULL...

 

Sag wie es besser gemacht werden könnte, damit der Outcome sich erhöht. Was würdest du denn tun wenn du der Chef des Forums wärst? Vielleicht hast du ja eine zündende Idee und verbesserst die Situation nachhaltig für alle hier. Teil sie mit uns.

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> (ausser einem kleinen flamewar auf meine schreibweise...)

 

Wer austeilt muß auch einstecken können... (die zweite)

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> das muss ich mir wirklich nicht mehr antun...

 

Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten.   :Crying or Very sad: 

gruß der Vitus

P.S. Hab jetzt auch keinen Bock mehr das hier weiter öffentlich durchzukauen und alle damit zu langweilen. Niemand wollte dir zu nahe treten. (Mir kam das zumindest so vor) Schreib von mir aus weiterhin alles klein (mich persönlich stört es nicht) aber beschwer dich dann auch nicht über andere. Wenn du noch an jemanden was loswerden willst, schreib am besten eine PM o.ä. 

Ansonsten siehe Punkt 1.

----------

## amne

 *Sas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Apropos, hast du eben den Thread über Windows und Sicherheit gelöscht? Nicht, dass ich es nicht begrüßen würde, aber ich hatte mir gerade die Mühe gemacht, darauf zu antworten...

 

Nein, so einen Thread habe ich nicht einmal gesehen - und wenn hätte ich ihn vielleicht gelocked (keine Ahnung worums ging, hört sich aber nicht so gentoospezifisch an  :Wink:  ), aber gelöscht wird im Normalfall nix. Kann mir nur vorstellen, dass der Autor ihn gelöscht hat oder das PhpBB gerade stirbt.  :Wink: 

----------

## Pretanter

Hört sich blöde an aber fragt doch mal nach ob man nicht das German Forum unterteilen kann, es wäre für manche beteiligte bestimmt einfacher.

gruss pret

----------

## Inte

 *Pretanter wrote:*   

> Hört sich blöde an aber fragt doch mal nach ob man nicht das German Forum unterteilen kann, es wäre für manche beteiligte bestimmt einfacher.

 Das ist mit der aktuellen phpBB Version nicht möglich. In der Nächsten wird es diese Möglichkeit geben.

Gruß, Inte.

EDIT: FAQ - phpBB 2 Issues - Why isn't X feature available?

----------

## wulfkuhn

Das ist ein dup in einem dup über dups

----------

## ian!

Leute,

es reicht. Gehen wir zur normalen Tagesordnung über.

Die Moderatoren werden ab sofort (wie es ja auch in der letzten Zeit vielleicht schon etwas zu spüren ist) härter durchgreifen. Schade, dass es notwendig geworden ist, aber es lässt sich ja nicht mehr vermeiden.

--ian!

----------

## eeknay

punkt. aus. ende.

----------

## eMPee584

Und wirklich schwer beizukommen. Ich hab auch schon endlos lang Zeit in mein Gentoo reingesteckt und mich nicht erst totgepostet, aber das checken die einströmenden DAUs nicht.

Vielleicht sollte man irgendwo _noch_ eindringlichexpliziter sagen dass Gentoo ein System ist wo man selber anpacken und midenken MUSS und dass die Leu die das nicht wollen doch bitte bei ner anderen Distro ihr Glück versuchen sollen? Vielleicht auch die entsprechenden direkt mit standarisierten sachlichen Vorwürfen bombadieren bis die entsprechende Usergruppe kein Bock mehr auf Gentoo hat?

Dass das Forum hier mal bekannt war für seine 'community' und das Niveau zieht wohl die "aha da werden sie geholfen" user mächtig an...

whatever  :Arrow:  Gentoo rulez.

mfg zero[/b]

----------

## supernova

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Wers hier nicht weiß, Windoof 2000 ab Servicepack 3 und XP ab Servicepack 1 haben DRM im Festplattentreiber eingebaut, jedes MP3 das abgespeichert wird, wird vom HD-Kontroller-Treiber zu MP3+ gewandelt, ob du willst oder nicht.
> 
> Das MP3+ soll angeblich 5-RechnerID's aufnehmen können, beim 6. giebt es keinen Ton mehr zu hören. Allerdings laufen MP3+ einwandfrei unter den älteren Windoofs und Linux 

 

Ja neee is klar...

So viel zum sinkenden Niveau.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## l3u

Da mein an sich sooo schöner Thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-319950.html in Rekordzeit (Respekt!) gesperrt wurde mit dem Verweis, daß er ein DUP von zum Beispiel diesem hier wäre, poste ich halt hier was.

Ich finde, man sollte Neulinge darauf verweisen, n00b-Fragen doch einfach mal auf einem Gentoo-IRC-Kanal zu stellen anstatt sie hier im Forum zu posten. Damit sollte do eigentlich jeder glückich sein, weil die Frage nur kurzzeitig durch ihre Anwesenheit belästigt, sie ja meist sehr schnell gelöst werden kann und danach wieder verschwindet. So muß keiner die Forumssuche benutzen, die ja ohnehin ein bedenklich unbeachtetes Dasein fristet und es werden Probleme aus der Welt geschafft. Sowohl die von den Neu-Usern als auch die im Forum.

----------

## Sumpfdrache

Na ja, DUP auf der einen Seite, bzw. BringtWas==NULL auf der anderen Seite...

Ich finde bei diesem Thema DUP eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht, weil es imho eine Bestandsaufnahme zur Zeit darstellt. Ein neuer Thread dazu trennt von früheren Bestandsaufnahmen und vielleicht ist es ja dann interessant bei wiederholtem Auftreten in den Threads zu "schmökern", ob was Neues dazugekommen ist (Wie gefrustet waren wir vor 1,2,3...n Jahren). Vielleicht gibt's ja irgendwann ein DUPdiff  :Wink: 

Ob es was bringt? Ich, für meinen Teil nehme es zum Anlaß, mal meine Posts herauszusuchen und kritisch nachzulesen ("Stick to english!!"-> Deutsch im englischen Forum, schon zwei mal nach HP-Notebooks gefragt...). Weiß eigentlich nicht, was mir derzeit mehr Freude macht, das Gentoo oder das Forum. Würd saugern mehr mitposten helfen, andererseits fällt mir in den meisten Fällen auch nicht gerade eine Lösung ein  :Confused:  Was mach ich? Posts verfolgen und über die Lösungen staunen. Hab zwar das Windows schon lange hinter mir gelassen (erfolgreicher XP-Nichtkenner) und bin halt auch so ein suseconfig-geschädigter Exyastler...

Zum Thema "l33t-n00b-Funz-Fr@gen":Eigentlich find ich die Fragen im Stile "Suche alles über Enlightenment" oder "Router funzt nicht" bzw. "Kernel Panic -warum?" nicht ganz so schlimm, wenn der Ton eher hilfesuchend als maulend ist. Unsere Flitzeadmins sind da ja auch immer schnell am Klären, bzw. die "Schleifer", die sich die Herzchen forenregeltechnisch zur Brust nehmen (Hey, das könnt ich ja auch, wenn ich sowas les *vorläufige-Aufgabe-find*) 

Wo ich aber schier ein nasses Hemd kriege sind Postings wie diese. Mein Schatz und ich haben uns schier ne Stunde damit befasst, den Thread zu lesen und uns darüber aufzuregen. Sowas ist der Klopper, weil's viel mehr Zeit und Energie bindet als ein rtfm/rtfa bei einem Starter/Überläufer...

SummaSummarumSumpfdrache: 

Gnade den Schwachen

Ungnade den Rotzlöffeln

Respekt beim Posten vor den "Göttern",

denn die wissens meistens  :Very Happy: 

P.S.: Irgendwann kann das deutsche Forum bestimmt in Unterbereiche unterteilt werden (Neu, Dies und Das, X, Cluster...usw.) und dann wird's bestimmt auch für die Veteranen nicht mehr so schlimm sein...

Allen, die jetzt auch endlich in's Bett gehen eine extrem angenehme Nacht und fette Träume!!

----------

## Ragin

Es gibt zwar schon einige wilde Leute hier, die meinen ein l33t-Schreibstil mit einer Grammatik wo man nicht mehr weiss, was mitgeteilt werden soll sei die Zukunft und jeder findet das "Supercool", aber es gibt auch noch andere.

Ich lese generell nur Beiträge, die mich interessieren oder wo ich auch etwas dazu sagen kann. Wenn sie schon recht stumpfsinnig anfangen klicke ich auf den hübschen "German"-Link, der oben und unten einer jeden Seite zu sehen ist und komme wieder in die Forumsübersicht. Fertig.

Das einige Leute gleich anfangen andere runterzuputzen finde ich auch nicht in Ordnung. Ein einfacher Hinweis, dass das hier ein eher technisches Forum und kein Spielplatz ist würde ja meist schon ausreichen.

Aber ich habe auch schon gemerkt, dass ich viel weniger hier bin als früher und das die Qualität der Beiträge arg abgenommen hat.

Das liegt aber auch daran, dass es nur noch selten Threads gibt, in denen man wirklich diskutieren kann. Der einzige, der mir in letzter Zeit aufgefallen ist war der Java-Performance Thread. Ansonsten kommen halt eine Unmenge leicht per Suchmaschine auffindbare Problemfragen, die hier gar nicht gestellt werden müssten oder Fragen zu Windows/anderen Distributionen.

Es mag sein, dass sich hier im Forum einige sehr gut mit den Systemen auskennen, aber solang da oben Gentoo steht wäre es praktisch, wenn Fragen zu SuSE/Debian/Windows/RedHat usw. einfach in den entsprechenden Foren gestellt werden würden.

----------

## flubber

Ich muß jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.

Es gibt wirklich Einiges, was nervt, aber es gibt auch Leute die Nerven. Im Großen und Ganzen bin ich mit

dem Klima hier im Forum aber zufrieden.

Ich bin seit 20 Jahren in der IT und habe seit dieser Zeit sehr engen Kontakt mit der Anfangs Unix-, jetzt Unix-/Linuxwelt.

Und ich muß leider feststellen, das es teilweise noch so ist wie früher, da gibt es einige, man möge meine Wortwahl verzeihen, großkotzige arrogante Möchtegern Gurus, die meinen die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben und alles anderen sind DAU's. Anfängerfragen werden nicht geduldet, da kommt einfach ne Antwort wie, "Tu esrtmal lesen...". Dies schreckt natürlich Anfänger ab. Klar gibt es Dokus, es ist auch von Einigen richtig angesprochen worden, die Anfänger in die richtige Richtung zu drücken. Aber wie hier einige angefahren werden ist nicht mehr lustig, aber genau diese Leute, die das Niveau anprangern, fahren die Anfänger ziemlich hart an. Das ist nicht ok. 

Ich gebe zu, viele fragen gleich, ohne zu lesen und stellen diese Fragen dann auch blöd. Aber man kann nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren. Es gibt Leute die stellen eine Frage, ich mach das auch so, nur um einen Tip zu bekommen oder nen Wink, was bekommt man dann als Antwort? Ganz einfach, entweder einen englischsprachigen Link oder "man xxx". Nur kann nicht jeder perfekt Englisch, denn, wenn er es denn könnte, bräuchte man kein deutsches Forum, oder darf, wie schonmal erwähnt, jeder nicht englisch sprechende Mensch, kein Linux benutzen? Eine andere Sache sind die man-Pages, mit denen kommt nicht jeder klar, und ein Anfänger erst recht nicht, da da andere Grundlagen fehlen, ein kurzer ergänzender Satz wäre für viele sicher hilfreich.

Was das Lesen der Dokus betrifft, gehe ich konform, die gentoo-Dokus sind wirklich fantastisch, da kann man ruhig jeden drauf verweisen. Allerdings wird hier auch viel falsch gemacht. Es gibt Leute die die bekommen auf ne Frage nur die Antwort "Doku lesen...!", Besser wäre, "Doku über XXX lesen, zu finden hier...", das hilft und animiert, sich mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen. 

Nun ist es natürlich lästig, dies jedesmal zu tun, da extrem viele Fragen doppelt und dreifach auftauchen, aber das liegt eindeutig an der unübersichtlichen Forumsstruktur, weil Threads extrem schnell in der Versenkung verschwinden und die Suchfunktion auch nicht ideal gelöst ist. Mich würde es auch abschrecken zu lesen, wenn ich mich durch x-Seiten Text wühlem müßte um was zu finden. Das mit dieser Version keine Sub-Foren möglich sind, kann ich nicht so richtig glauben.

Es verwundert mich deshalb auch nicht, wenn Leute, die ein Problem haben, ihre Thread puschen, die haben einfach Angst, das es keiner mehr liest. Gerade am Wochenende ist ein Thread mal schnell 3 Seiten nach hinten gerutscht.

Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen, ich will niemanden in Schutz nehmen oder andere anschwärzen,  aber einige sollten sich mal an die Nase fassen, und überlegen, "Eh ich war auch mal Anfänger!" 

Es wird numal so sein, das immer mehr Leute von M$ wegwollen und Linux eine Alternative wird, allerdings setzt Linux

mehr Beschäftigung mit der Thematik voraus. Daraus resultieren dann Fragen, die in den Augen einiger Leute nur dumm sind. Hier muß man sich aber auf einen Nenner bewegen.

Flubber

P.S: Mir wurde bisher immer fachlich korrekt geholfen, ich hoffe das bleibt so. Auch werde mich bemühen, Hilfe zu leisten.

----------

## slick

Mal ehrlich Leute, in letzter Zeit habe ich den Eindruck hier kann alles gepostet werden wenn man OT davor schreibt. 

Aktuellstes Beispiel:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-320371.html

Ich finde es nicht so toll. Deswegen mach ich gleich mal diesen Meckerthread auf. Wie seht ihr das?

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

mod edit: Diesen Beitrag hier angehängt. --Earthwings

----------

## psyqil

 *Quote:*   

> mod edit: Diesen Beitrag hier angehängt. --Earthwings

  :Shocked:  Das war ja schon wieder in Rekordzeit... was ich eigentlich sagen wollte:

 *Quote:*   

> Dup: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-148666.html 
> 
> Ich persönlich find's nicht so schlimm. Da gerade in solchen Threads wie wild gepostet wird, besteht wohl ein gewisses Bedürfnis, nicht nur den rein technischen Kram durchzukauen. Und wenn wir dann endlich irgendwann Unterforen bekommen, freue ich mich auch sehr auf ein deutsches OTW! 

 

----------

## TheCurse

Ich muss aber auch mal dazu sage, dass die Suchfunktion dieses Boards recht bescheiden ist bzw. des öfteren sehr merkwürdige Ergebnisse liefert (ich habe da auch mal in einem Thread drauf hingewiesen). Oft findet man einfach nicht, was man sucht und denkt dass es dann wohl noch keiner gepostet haben kann...

----------

## Ragin

 *TheCurse wrote:*   

> Ich muss aber auch mal dazu sage, dass die Suchfunktion dieses Boards recht bescheiden ist bzw. des öfteren sehr merkwürdige Ergebnisse liefert (ich habe da auch mal in einem Thread drauf hingewiesen). Oft findet man einfach nicht, was man sucht und denkt dass es dann wohl noch keiner gepostet haben kann...

 

Da muss ich dir Recht geben. Sucht man nur nach einem Wort ist die Welt in Ordnung. Aber sobald es mehere sind findet man entweder gar nix oder alles mögliche.

Funktionieren eigentlich die UND/ODER Verknüpfungen in der Suche? Die wurden doch mal abgestellt oder?

----------

## SinoTech

Also benutze immer "+" um mehrere Suchbegriffe anzugeben und hatte bisher noch nie Probleme (Natürlich muss man die Begriffe geeignet wählen). Was aber fehlt wäre die Möglichkeit einen kompletten String anzugeben da bei vielen Suchen Wörter angegeben werden müssen die in jedem zweiten Post vorkommen  :Sad: .

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Damit der "Output" dieses Threads wie gewünscht Mal größer null wird, habe ich zwei Vorschläge:

- die Ergebnisse der forumseigenen Suchfunktion werden bemängelt. Dem kann ich mich anschließen. Über Google dieses Forum zu durchsuchen liefert mir meist bessere Ergebnisse. Daher sollten wir die Mängel der Suchfunktion aufdecken und sie entsprechend verbessern.

- viele Probleme, die beschrieben werden, könnten die Betroffenen selbst lösen, wenn sie in die Logs schauen und die Fehlermeldungen genau anschauen würden. Nur tun sich viele recht schwer damit (ich auch bis vor einiger Zeit), da die Logs quer über das System verteilt und ohne entsprechende Erfahrung nicht auffindbar sind und viele Fehlermeldungen einfach nichts aussagen. Tipps zur Fehler-Suche, -Behebung und ggf. -Meldung wären hilfreich. Grundlegende, wirklich nützliche Hinweise. Es beginnt ja schon damit, dass man unter GNU/Linux i. A. einen System-Logger verwendet, der so ziemlich alles aufzeichnen kann. Wer grad frisch von MS Windows umgestiegen ist, steht da vor etwas Neuem und hat sich schon schwer getan, sich einen auszusuchen und kämpft sich ohnehin durch ein paar hundert Seiten Installations-Dokumentationen bis alles eingerichtet ist. Da wird sich niemand auch noch die Doku zum System Logger durchlesen und wird daher auch nicht wissen, wo sich das Logfile befindet.

----------

## slick

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> die Ergebnisse der forumseigenen Suchfunktion werden bemängelt. Dem kann ich mich anschließen. Über Google dieses Forum zu durchsuchen liefert mir meist bessere Ergebnisse. Daher sollten wir die Mängel der Suchfunktion aufdecken und sie entsprechend verbessern.

 

So, meine erste Amtshandlung als Mod  :Wink: 

 :Arrow:  zum Thema Suchfunktion ...

----------

## chrib

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - die Ergebnisse der forumseigenen Suchfunktion werden bemängelt. Dem kann ich mich anschließen. Über Google dieses Forum zu durchsuchen liefert mir meist bessere Ergebnisse. Daher sollten wir die Mängel der Suchfunktion aufdecken und sie entsprechend verbessern.
> 
> 

 

Die Mängel der Suchfunktion sind den Moderatoren und Admins durchaus bekannt. Schau mal unter Gentoo Forums Feedback nach, da gibts einige Threads dazu (u.a. einen, welche Wörter bei der Suche gefiltert werden).

----------

